

Show HN: Bitcoin ATM - dochex
http://coinkite.github.io/coinkite-bitcoin-atm/

======
snide
For those interested in real world bitcoin ATMs and the often hilarious
problems they can create, my friends at Tested.com made a great video.

It's a logical idea, but I've never seen ATMs and bitcoin really working well
together.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnm4xFC2xNo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnm4xFC2xNo)

~~~
throwaway2256
Wow, I've never seen a bitcoin ATM but I'm shocked at the creepy amount of
data collection you have to undergo to use it.

Phone number? Okay I guess... A picture? Well, I don't like it but I guess
most people won't have a problem with it. A drivers license? Ehhh... this is
giving me the creeps. A hand scan? This is just getting ridiculous.

Thanks for that video, I am now no longer excited about bitcoin ATMs and know
I will never use one.

~~~
nvk
In the USA yes, other countries don't have as many requirements. Most are just
trying to keep track of legal day limits.

~~~
throwaway2256
Interesting, do you know of any ATMs in currently use that don't have these
kinds of requirements? I love bitcoin but this machine leaves a lot to be
desired.

EDIT, since I can't reply to nvk's message below mine: that link just has a
bunch of press releases and a map, it does not help to answer the question of
what identity requirements those ATMs have. Robocoin did not exactly advertise
these requirements loudly in their PR either.

~~~
TD-Linux
I just visited a Bitcoin ATM at Hacker Dojo in Mountain View. It did not
require any sort of identification whatsoever - it just took cash and gave you
bitcoin, either on a paper wallet or a provided address.

------
joemir
I could see this being really useful to someone who is starting out in
cryptocurrency or angular, but not really so much to someone who wants to
start an actual cryptocurrency atm. What's the target use case?

~~~
nvk
This is part of the project, most of the software. You still have some work to
do, but the Bitcoin end is taken care of.

------
dochex
Code's author here: please be kind it's only my 3 or 4th Angular program.
Angular is funky stuff (but powerful).

------
click170
Just in case anyone isn't aware, there's already an actual real live bitcoin
ATM in Vancouver, Canada.

[http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/world-s-first-bitcoin-
atm-...](http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/world-s-first-bitcoin-atm-opens-in-
vancouver-1.2286877)

